# Natural Justice (pic 4020) Due to Work Experience



## Rai2016 (Apr 26, 2016)

Respected Members,
I have applied for 457 temp work visa in NOV-2015 and just got a Natural Justice Email stated that my employer (EX.Employer which i left in JAN-2016, not on good note) haven't verified my work experience and write back to the DIBP that they haven't issued this experience letter at all and its not there's . 
Kindly suggest me what step should i take regarding this issue .


----------



## Rai2016 (Apr 26, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

Rai2016 said:


> Bump.



why your ex employer did deny to verify your experience .did u not resign from him with good notes. what documents had u submitted regrading employment proof


----------



## Rai2016 (Apr 26, 2016)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> why your ex employer did deny to verify your experience .did u not resign from him with good notes. what documents had u submitted regrading employment proof


Thanks for your reply.
They denied because we are not ended up good (In fact worst) even after serving them for 6 years .
I only submitted a Work Experience Letter as employment prof. Nothing else


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you have pay slips, Tax returns, Account statements, Employee ID Cards, Emails when you resigned etc? You need to reply back to the email with all the details and also probably mention why they replied the way they replied. 

Note: Personal opinion only. Be careful what you reply to them.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Rai2016 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> They denied because we are not ended up good (In fact worst) even after serving them for 6 years .
> I only submitted a Work Experience Letter as employment prof. Nothing else


I am sorry to hear that. Did the experience letter you submitted was endorsed by the HR dept?.

Anyhow, now you have two options. First is to withdraw your application. People usually do this if they think that they wont be able to provide enough evidence to convince the CO. Because, otherwise you will get 3 years ban.

Other option is to provide as much evidence as you can i-e pay slips, bank statement, statutory declaration from ex colleagues, offer letter, increment letters etc.

Think your move wisely. All the best.


----------



## Rai2016 (Apr 26, 2016)

SqOats said:


> I am sorry to hear that. Did the experience letter you submitted was endorsed by the HR dept?.
> 
> Anyhow, now you have two options. First is to withdraw your application. People usually do this if they think that they wont be able to provide enough evidence to convince the CO. Because, otherwise you will get 3 years ban.
> 
> ...


Yes it was endorsed by the HR dept but when they were asked to verify it by DIBP they followed the orders of the Director who asked them not to reply in my favor. 
I have Bank statement (one year, i Asked my bank to provide me from the opening date but they said we cant keep that record so long , i am holding my account since 2009 but only got the statement from Dec 2004 till jun-2016 ) also i do have Employee ID Card, Job Offer Letter dated back in 2009, 2 Promotion Letters , Copy of Resignation signed by the director, Release Letter Signed by the HR, Copy of Handing Over statement of official data and equipment, But don't have salary slips because they only provide that on demand and i never asked for salary slip.
Do these documents would help me ?


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Rai2016 said:


> Yes it was endorsed by the HR dept but when they were asked to verify it by DIBP they followed the orders of the Director who asked them not to reply in my favor.
> I have Bank statement (one year, i Asked my bank to provide me from the opening date but they said we cant keep that record so long , i am holding my account since 2009 but only got the statement from Dec 2004 till jun-2016 ) also i do have Employee ID Card, Job Offer Letter dated back in 2009, 2 Promotion Letters , Copy of Resignation signed by the director, Release Letter Signed by the HR, Copy of Handing Over statement of official data and equipment, But don't have salary slips because they only provide that on demand and i never asked for salary slip.
> Do these documents would help me ?


Sorry to hear about your case.

This is purely my personal opinion:

The documents you have should be good enough. However, it would be better if you can get complete bank statement. I had some issues with a bank and contacted "Banking Mohtasib Pakistan". They were immensely helpful. Please do contact them or check with headquarters of your bank. It will make your case stronger.

Best of luck


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

Rai2016 said:


> Yes it was endorsed by the HR dept but when they were asked to verify it by DIBP they followed the orders of the Director who asked them not to reply in my favor.
> I have Bank statement (one year, i Asked my bank to provide me from the opening date but they said we cant keep that record so long , i am holding my account since 2009 but only got the statement from Dec 2004 till jun-2016 ) also i do have Employee ID Card, Job Offer Letter dated back in 2009, 2 Promotion Letters , Copy of Resignation signed by the director, Release Letter Signed by the HR, Copy of Handing Over statement of official data and equipment, But don't have salary slips because they only provide that on demand and i never asked for salary slip.
> Do these documents would help me ?


Note - I am not an expert.

I have seen multiple posts in this forum that people received NJ letter and visa granted upon submitting STRONG supporting documents. This is the positive side. However you should move very carefully, because if you were not able to convince CO, it will route to 3 yrs ban.

Definitely, above mentioned documents are good evidence to support your case. If possible try to get statutory declaration from ex-college

If you don't mind spending few extra dollars, appoint an MARA approved agent


----------



## Rai2016 (Apr 26, 2016)

ciitbilal said:


> Sorry to hear about your case.
> 
> This is purely my personal opinion:
> 
> ...


Thank you for your valuable opinion.
I will definitely try to get my complete bank statement by all means including your suggested. 
But right now my concern is about the documents that i have, because My EX-Employer already denied one that they issued. What if they denied these as well ?


----------



## Rai2016 (Apr 26, 2016)

vthomas said:


> Note - I am not an expert.
> 
> I have seen multiple posts in this forum that people received NJ letter and visa granted upon submitting STRONG supporting documents. This is the positive side. However you should move very carefully, because if you were not able to convince CO, it will route to 3 yrs ban.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this motivational post.
What will be the most suitable position of the ex-college who's declaration have a strong impact . i.e Manager Operation ? Project Manager ? or of my Same position ?


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Rai2016 said:


> ciitbilal said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear about your case.
> ...


They can't deny depositing money in your bank account and CO won't check with the company as it is a solid proof. You can also get some sort of letter from ex or current colleagues to declare you were working there. Just add EVERYTHING that can make your case stronger.

Once you're done with the DIBP, I'd strongly recommend to visit consumer court. I haven't had personal experience but only heard positive things about them. The company will agree to issuing you required docs as no one likes to be dragged to the courts.

Consider this as do or die situation.

If you don't mind, pls share your bank's name in PM. I have some contacts who might be helpful .


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

Rai2016 said:


> Thank you so much for this motivational post.
> What will be the most suitable position of the ex-college who's declaration have a strong impact . i.e Manager Operation ? Project Manager ? or of my Same position ?


How DIBP conatct with your employer.did they send email either make a phone call to your company.did they make a call the exactly same person which number was mention on expreince leter.and what they ask from them exactly


----------



## Rai2016 (Apr 26, 2016)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> How DIBP conatct with your employer.did they send email either make a phone call to your company.did they make a call the exactly same person which number was mention on expreince leter.and what they ask from them exactly


They contacted via Email, no phone call directly .They ask them to verify the experience letter.


----------



## Rai2016 (Apr 26, 2016)

ciitbilal said:


> They can't deny depositing money in your bank account and CO won't check with the company as it is a solid proof. You can also get some sort of letter from ex or current colleagues to declare you were working there. Just add EVERYTHING that can make your case stronger.
> 
> Once you're done with the DIBP, I'd strongly recommend to visit consumer court. I haven't had personal experience but only heard positive things about them. The company will agree to issuing you required docs as no one likes to be dragged to the courts.
> 
> ...


Off course they can't deny depositing money . But i am worried that what if the DIBP send these documents to them again and they deny it again. that will make my case very week. 
I will definitely bring them to court after i done with DIBP. 
They issued the documents but now they are not owning it only due to some personal issues its disgusting and very un-professional thing


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Rai2016 said:


> Off course they can't deny depositing money . But i am worried that what if the DIBP send these documents to them again and they deny it again. that will make my case very week.
> I will definitely bring them to court after i done with DIBP.
> They issued the documents but now they are not owning it only due to some personal issues its disgusting and very un-professional thing


I think you will have to mention that your employer deliberately disowned the experience letter due to personal dispute. This way your CO will evaluate your case based on provided documents only. And, statutory declarations will help a lot in your case. If you can show salary deposits in bank statement then missing payslips wont be much issue. But, make sure that it is clearly mentioned in your bank statement that its a salary deposit from XYZ company.

Again, as it is a very dedicated issue and you wont get second chance. Its better to get advice from qualified MARA agent.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

I received natural justice letter last year in december from CO stating adverse information received. DIBP officers tried many times but they could not reach to my employer. I was asked to give writted response.

I replied 13th January stating the possible reasons why they could not contact and provided 12 additional documents (you can check from my posts) and provided updated company contact. They contacted again my empoyer and verified the job and PR received.


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

Rai2016 said:


> Respected Members,
> I have applied for 457 temp work visa in NOV-2015 and just got a Natural Justice Email stated that my employer (EX.Employer which i left in JAN-2016, not on good note) haven't verified my work experience and write back to the DIBP that they haven't issued this experience letter at all and its not there's .
> Kindly suggest me what step should i take regarding this issue .


Sorry for the tough situation,

contact the bank branch, how they can say that they have only one year record of your salary credit. try to convince them,They will provide you full statement record.another option is to go with online banking from where you can download the whole chapter from start to till.


----------



## Rai2016 (Apr 26, 2016)

SqOats said:


> I think you will have to mention that your employer deliberately disowned the experience letter due to personal dispute. This way your CO will evaluate your case based on provided documents only. And, statutory declarations will help a lot in your case. If you can show salary deposits in bank statement then missing payslips wont be much issue. But, make sure that it is clearly mentioned in your bank statement that its a salary deposit from XYZ company.
> 
> Again, as it is a very dedicated issue and you wont get second chance. Its better to get advice from qualified MARA agent.


Thanks for your reply .
I am trying to get 2 statutory declarations from 2 of my ex-college . and one declaration from one of my current. in addition i also got my current experience letter form my new employer . 
In my bank statement salary transactions are mentioned with these details "Cash Management - Transfer Cr. SALARY" The bank is dedicated for that organization and the name of the branch is also the same as organisation's name.


----------



## Rai2016 (Apr 26, 2016)

buntygwt said:


> Sorry for the tough situation,
> 
> contact the bank branch, how they can say that they have only one year record of your salary credit. try to convince them,They will provide you full statement record.another option is to go with online banking from where you can download the whole chapter from start to till.


Thanks for your reply.
Well they said that, and after i submitted a written application again now they provided me a 3 years statement. However i have also submitted an application to their head office hope they can provide me a 5 years statement . 
In my online account the statement is available only after 2014.


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

Rai2016 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Well they said that, and after i submitted a written application again now they provided me a 3 years statement. However i have also submitted an application to their head office hope they can provide me a 5 years statement .
> In my online account the statement is available only after 2014.


keep hopes,

third party evidence will definitely prove your work experience, and dont forget to get a bank stamp/seal on it while receiving from bank.


----------



## jagminder (May 11, 2015)

Could you please share what documents you have submitted.

Thanks


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Rai2016 said:


> Off course they can't deny depositing money . But i am worried that what if the DIBP send these documents to them again and they deny it again. that will make my case very week.
> I will definitely bring them to court after i done with DIBP.
> They issued the documents but now they are not owning it only due to some personal issues its disgusting and very un-professional thing


I'd be very surprised if DIBP would ask them to verify bank statement. This is highly unlikely to happen.

Anyway, does your bank statement contain account name from where money was transferred and does that name belongs to the employer?


----------

